# 24" für 8jährige gesucht



## Kasi-Hasi (9. August 2018)

Moin,

nachdem ich hier ja schon eine Weile mitlese hab ich mich nun doch mal registriert und hoffe ihr könnt mir ein wenig aushelfen 


Ganz grob umrissen, unsere Tochter wird demnächst 8 Jahre und ihr altes 16"-Rad ist deutlich zu klein. Sie ist 125cm groß, Schrittlänge muss ich heute abend mal messen. Fahren kann sie.

Schrauben kann ich, würde ich auch tun wenn nötig, aber ein halbwegs fertiges Rad wäre besser. Teilekiste ist bis auf paar Teile von meinem Rennrad eher leer.

Einsatzzweck wäre Stadt und Feldwege, kein hartes Gelände oder so.



So nu der eigentliche Knackpunkt. Meine Frau ist ein großer Fan von den woom-Fahrrädern, vor allem wegen des Gewichtes. Prinzipiell ist leichter natürlich besser, da streite ich nicht.

Mir fehlt halt die Verkehrssicherheit, vorallem die Beleuchtung. Ich hätte gerne ein Nabendynamo und fest verbautes Licht am Rad, gerade für den Schulweg im Winter will ich mich ungern auf Stecklampen verlassen.


Das hat nun nach etwas hin und her zu paar "Favoriten" bei uns geführt, eher mehr eine Vorauswahl um das etwas einzugrenzen:
woom 5:
https://woombikes.com/products/5?ls=de

cube 240:
https://www.cube.eu/2019/bikes/kids/5-jahre/kid-240/cube-access-240-allroad-greynbluenpink-2019/

Kubikes 24S:
https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/Bikes/KUbikes-24S/KUbikes-24S-tour.html


Die liegen so alle zwischen 400 und 500 Euro. Das Cube 240 hat 13,5kg, die anderen am Ende wohl irgendwas bei 10-11kg.

(Die 8,35Kg ohne Pedalen vom woom ist für mich reines Marketing, wenn ich alles abschraube wird mein Rad auch immer leichter, das Ding hat ja nicht mal ne Klingel)

Aus meiner Sicht kriege ich mit dem Cube das "größte" Paket, quasi Vollausstattung und STVZO-konform, gibt es sogar mit Gepäckträger. Auf der anderen Seite hat's halt auch 5kg mehr (unterm Strich eigentlich nur 2-3 aber das erklär mal).

Tja und nu stehen wir hier. Für's woom gibt es in 50km nen Händler, da könnte sie zumindest mal probefahren, für die anderen muss ich mich erstmal umsehen.
Letztendlich soll sich unsere Tochter was aussuchen, kommt ja auch immer auf die Farbe an. Aber so richtig will mich weder das woom noch das Kubikes überzeugen, einfach weil ich da auch noch Geld drauflegen muss für Schutzbleche, Ständer, Licht und Gepäckträger (so sie denn einen will).


Kann man bei den Rädern eigentlich in vernünftigem preislichen Rahmen eine Lichtanlage nachrüsten? Womit muss man da rechnen?


----------



## kc85 (9. August 2018)

Vielleicht auch mal das hier testen: https://www.conway-bikes.de/modell/conway-mc-201-rigid/

Fehlt nur noch der Gepäckträger.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lebenita (9. August 2018)

Ein Laufrad mit Nabendynamo + 2 Leuchten sollten zwischen 60 und 250 Euro zu haben sein, je nach Anspruch.

Pyro (vormals Kania) sind bei vielen Händlern, wahrscheinlich auch bei euch in der Nähe, zu haben, und können vor Auslieferung mit allem Erforderlichen (Nabendynamo, Licht, Schutzbleche, Gepäckträger) ausgerüstet werden. Es wird zwar teuer, aber wenn das Rad nicht gestohlen wird, bekommt man das Meiste später wieder zurück (wobei allerdings gerade die Lichtausrüstung kaum honoriert werden dürfte).


----------



## Lachnitt (9. August 2018)

Hi,

bei Verkehrssicheren Fahrrädern und Beleuchtung kann ich leider nicht mitreden. 
Allerdings hatten wir ein Cube 160 und aktuell steht hier ein Cube 240... noch gefahren wird ein Kubike 20“. 
Die Beiden Cubes sind als „nackte Version“ Bleischwer. 
An Beiden Cubes treiben/trieben mich die Bremsen zur Verzweiflung, bzw. wurden ersetzt. 
 Nix gegen Cube, ich fahre selber eines und bin hochzufrieden! 
Aber die Kinderbikes können imho den Kubikes in keinster Weise das Wasser reichen. 

Das 24“ steht seit 3 Monaten hier  und für einen 8jährigen sind Federgabel und 21 Gänge echt wichtig. Was soll ich sagen, er nimmt das kleine Kubike. 
Wir überlegen Beide zu verkaufen und ein Kidsbike der anderen Verdächtigen (Ku, Woom, Kania) zu kaufen. 
Aber das muss auch der User entscheiden. 

Lachnitt


----------



## Lachnitt (9. August 2018)

Frage?
Braucht man einen Gepäckträger?
Der Ranzen ist auf sowieso auf dem Rücken. Sonst gibt es einen Rucksack. 
Den Fussball stecken wir in einen Einkaufsbeutel. 

Aber bei uns gehts auch immer bergauf, es gibt keinen Weg ohne Anstieg. In der Kleinstadt sind mehr Ebikes als Fahrräder zu sehen. 

Muss man wohl individuell betrachten.


----------



## Kasi-Hasi (9. August 2018)

Gepäckträger weiß ich auch noch nciht so richtig. für Ranzen und Sporttasche sicherlich hilfreich, ich hatte aber früher auch keinen und bin ausgekommen.



Lachnitt schrieb:


> Das 24“ steht seit 3 Monaten hier und für einen 8jährigen sind Federgabel und 21 Gänge echt wichtig. Was soll ich sagen, er nimmt das kleine Kubike.



Also ob sie jetzt ne 3x7 braucht sei mal dahin gestellt - denke mit den 8 Gängen wird das auch reichen, wir wollen ja nicht in die Berge damit. Federgabel halte ich auch für völlig übertrieben bei dem Anwendungsprofil.


----------



## willie (9. August 2018)

Hallo,

nimm ein KUbikes oder Pyro 24s/small.
Ständer und Steckschutzbleche von Hebie.
Frontlicht von Busch und Müller in Akkuversion: https://www.bumm.de/de/produkte/akku-scheinwerfer/parent/163/produkt/163.html? und hinten ein Stecklicht an das Sattelrohr.

Dann hast du ein tolles, kindgerechtes Rad was StVZO Konform für 9,5 - 10 kg!

Gruß
Willie


----------



## mauntnmad (9. August 2018)

Ergänzender Modelltipp: Orbea mx 24.
Unser Junior war in der Phase sehr damit zufrieden. Für deinen Zweck ohne Federgabel und vorne einfach. Weniger Gewicht mehr Spass. Cube 240 ist bei uns deshalb ausgeschieden.


----------



## Lebenita (9. August 2018)

Ich bin ein großer Verfechter von Nabendynamos an Kinder(alltags)rädern. Der Sicherheitsgewinn und die Wartungsarmut sind unschlagbar, das Mehrgewicht muss nicht mehr als 150 g betragen (und beträgt schlimmstenfalls mit dem billigsten Shimano-Dynamo an die 450 g).

Zum Gepäckträger: Wir haben die Schultaschen bei allen Kindern mit Ortlieb-Haken ausgerüstet, und die Kinder hängen sie einfach an den Gepäckträger, statt sie auf dem Rücken zu schleppen. Ich trage meinen Rucksack bei einer Auto- oder Bahnfahrt auch nicht auf dem Rücken.

Leichte (ca. 380 g Werksangabe; habe leider nicht selbst nachgemessen) und ordentlich dimensionierte Gepäckträger sind bei islabikes.de zu haben; ganz billig (7,-) bekommt man derzeit den Racktime Kid-it (ca. 470 g) in 24 Zoll bei bike-components, allerdings sind da die Verbindungsstangen zum Rahmen mitunter zu kurz bzw. die Höhe für Schutzbleche zu gering.


----------



## Strider (9. August 2018)

Hallo, habe gestern ein Zweitrad neben dem echten MTB gesucht und bin auf das Orbea MX 24 Park gestoßen. Wiegt gut 10 kg mit Blechen, Ständer und fest montierten Batterieleuchten. Das ganze unter 400 Euro.
Ist noch unterwegs aber zumindest von den Daten scheint es ein ganz guter Kompromiss zu sein.


----------



## Exinferis (10. August 2018)

Haben für unsere 7 jährige Tochter dieses hier gekauft und sind unglaublich zufrieden (und sie auch): https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/product/scott-scale-rc-jr-24-disc-bike?article=265479043


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bela155 (13. August 2018)

Wir haben ein Kania (Pyro) 24“Small, ich habe da auch ne Weile gebraucht, auch weil es für ein Kinderfahrrad wirklich Geld ist - ABER, sie fährt es jetzt seit zwei Jahren und ich würde es immer wieder kaufen !!! Wir sind wirklich super zufrieden, sie fährt es super gerne und sämtliche Kinder die zu Besuch kommen kloppen sich drum es zu fahren- muss also offensichtlich wirklich toll sein  ! Jetzt bekommt es die kleine Schwester und danach wird es verkauft- und man bekommt noch einen guten Preis dafür.


----------



## KIV (13. August 2018)

Das Kania 24s haben wir auch, ich darfs aber trotz fehlendem Nachnutzer nicht verkaufen. Unser Junior ist zwar schon über 150cm, fährt das Rad aber immer noch gerne im BMX/Trial-Setup...
Hier gibt’s n Bild, schon ein knappes Jahr alt: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zei...-kleinen-galerie.558817/page-71#post-14850440


----------



## Kasi-Hasi (13. August 2018)

So, erstmal vielen Dank für eure ganzen Antworten, war auf jeden Fall Stoff zum durchgehen.

Wir waren heute mal beim Fahrradladen und konnten uns ein cube ansehen und probesitzen. Der Händler wollte uns aber irgendwie zu einem Stevens ... ich sag mal "überreden", das ist sie im Hof auch probe gefahren.

Was ich mitgenommen habe: die Größe passt eigentlich. Sie ist jetzt 128cm mit 58cm Schrittlänge, sie kam vom Sattel sitzend mit beiden Füßen am Boden an und fahren hat auch gut geklappt, sie hat sogar ordentlich bremsen können. Dafür dass sie sonst nie die Handbremse benutzt war das schon überraschend.

Nicht gefallen hat ihr dennoch der fehlende Rücktritt und der ziemlich gerade Lenker. Tja und dann gings mit der Farbe los 


Um es kurz zu machen, sie hat diesen Favoriten und alle anderen sind doof:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-kid-240-disc-grey-n-flashgreen-755526

Die woom sind ihr zu mädchenhaft, das Orbea wäre maximal zweite Wahl (https://www.orbea.com/de-de/fahrrader/mx-24-park-19) und die Kubikes gefallen ihr garnicht. Hab dann irgendwann aufgehört, hat sie sichtlich überfordert, Bilder von Fahrrädern hübsch zu finden...


Preislich find ich das grüne Cube garnicht so schlecht muss ich sagen. Sie hätte aber gerne einen Gepäckträger und Schutzbleche sollten auch ran, Licht sowieso.

Den Gepäckträger von cube hab ich so direkt nicht gefunden, gibt es da nen Standard der passt? Oder gebraucht als Ersatzteil? Wobei der ganz unten auf der Prio-Liste ist. Träger für die Sattelstütze fallen übrigens erstmal raus, der muss ganz runter.

Wie sieht es mit der Scheibenbremse aus, sowas hatte ich noch nie. Kann ich da das Vorderrad gegen eins mit Dynamo tauschen oder muss man da was spezielles beachten/kaufen? Wird wohl kurzfristig auf Akkulampwn rauslaufen, aber zumindest auf lange Sicht wär das schon schön.

Und zuletzt Schutzbleche, da gibt es wohl ein Set zum Stecken; macht das Sinn was vom Hersteller zu suchen oder einfach irgendwas für 24" und das passt dann schon?

Schlussendlich, hab ich was vergessen, sollte ich noch was beachten?


Ach ja, doch noch eins, gibt es in der Größe auch andere Lenker, also welche die eher wie City-lenker geformt sind, also so leicht nach hinten gebogen? Falls sie mit dem geraden doch nicht klar kommt?


----------



## joglo (19. August 2018)

Gepäckträger, Schutzbleche, Lampen und evtl. noch Ständer ans Cube dann habt ihr ein deutlich über 13Kg schweres Rad, mit komplizierter und auch absolut nicht mehr zeitgemäße 3x7 Schaltung, eine nicht ansprechende und nur schwere Federgabel und nicht unbedingt nötige Scheibenbremsen.
Gut, es ist schön bunt, der Radhändler ums Eck kann das nächste Radl verkaufen und andere Nachbarn haben ja auch ein Cube.
Ist es das was Ihr wollt?
Ich würde versuchen das entweder zukünftigen Fahrerin klar zu machen, oder mich darüber wegsetzen...
Achja, Lenker mit back sweep (nach hinten gebogen) kann man einfach selber nachkaufen und ersetzen (auf Durchmesser von Klemmung achten).


----------



## Kasi-Hasi (20. August 2018)

joglo schrieb:


> ... mit komplizierter und auch absolut nicht mehr zeitgemäße 3x7 Schaltung.



Was ist denn zeitgemäß?


Ansonsten kleines Status-Update, ich habe das Cube online bei einem Händler gefunden und es war tatsächlich am Samstag rechtzeitig zum Geburtstag da. Und in genau der Farbe die sie wollte. Und ganz ehrlich, einfach drüber hinwegsetzen, dann kann man es auch lassen, was soll ich ihr ein Fahrrad schenken, dass ihr nicht gefällt?
Jedenfalls ist sie nach kurzem Zögern hellauf begeistert, selbst der gerade Lenker stört nicht mehr. Aus der Probefahrt wurde dann auch eher ne kleine Radtour.

Gepäckträger hab ich ihr ausgeredet bzw. will sie eh nicht mehr, jetzt gibt es noch nen Ständer und steckbare Schutzbleche, das war's dann. Beim Licht werd ich wohl auf Akku-Lampen gehen, das ist dann halt so.

Eine Sache bereitet mir noch Kopfzerbrechen und das ist das Schloss und wo man das unterbringen kann. Der Sattel ist ja ganz unten, also fällt eine Halterung am Sattel aus, um den Lenker wickeln will ich das aber eigentlich auch nicht.


----------



## Silberrücken (20. August 2018)

Wer sein Kind liebt, baut oder kauft ihm ein Rad, das je nach Spendierfreude so leicht wie möglich ist.......  alles über 10 ist:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (20. August 2018)

Kasi-Hasi schrieb:


> Was ist denn zeitgemäß?
> 
> 
> Ansonsten kleines Status-Update, ich habe das Cube online bei einem Händler gefunden und es war tatsächlich am Samstag rechtzeitig zum Geburtstag da. Und in genau der Farbe die sie wollte. Und ganz ehrlich, einfach drüber hinwegsetzen, dann kann man es auch lassen, was soll ich ihr ein Fahrrad schenken, dass ihr nicht gefällt?
> ...



Zeitgemäß ist 1x11 oder 2x10, je nach Geländeprofil auch noch 1x10 (dann eben mit geringerer Bandbreite) 
Dreifach vorne würde selbst ich nicht mehr fahren wollen und die Kids überblicken das erst recht nicht und fahren dann einfach im falschen Gang oder gerne auch extrem quer klein-klein oder groß-groß. Da müsst Ihr dann halt üben oder notfalls mal umrüsten...

Beim Licht empfehle ich Dir von Knog das Blinder-Mob Twinpack. Das fällt am Rad nicht auf, Reflektor ist integriert, ohne Kabel im USB-Netzteil vom Handy zu laden, stromsparend mit zwei Lichtstärken und STVZO-Zulassung ist auch da - für die Fahrradprüfung...
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Knog/Blinder-MOB-USB-LED-Twinpack-mit-StVZO-Zulassung-p50149/

Als Schloß nutzen wir das Bordo Light (Abus..?) mit Zahlenschloß. Montage an den Sockeln für Flaschenhalter, immer klapperfrei...


----------



## Linipupini (20. August 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Zeitgemäß ist 1x11 oder 2x10, je nach Geländeprofil auch noch 1x10 (dann eben mit geringerer Bandbreite)
> Dreifach vorne würde selbst ich nicht mehr fahren wollen und die Kids überblicken das erst recht nicht und fahren dann einfach im falschen Gang oder gerne auch extrem quer klein-klein oder groß-groß. Da müsst Ihr dann halt üben oder notfalls mal umrüsten...


Und wer kein Geldscheisser hat, bzw. nicht so viel ausgeben will, bei dem tut´s auch 1x9-fach 
man muss nicht jedem Trend hinterherhecheln.


Kasi-Hasi schrieb:


> Eine Sache bereitet mir noch Kopfzerbrechen und das ist das Schloss und wo man das unterbringen kann. Der Sattel ist ja ganz unten, also fällt eine Halterung am Sattel aus, um den Lenker wickeln will ich das aber eigentlich auch nicht.


dafür tut`s dann auch ein Rucksack, falls man es dann braucht.


----------



## Athabaske (20. August 2018)

Kasi-Hasi schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der Scheibenbremse aus, sowas hatte ich noch nie.


...meine Mädels waren oder sind noch auf 24er Kania-Bikes mit Scheibenbremse und RST first-air Gabel gefahren. Gerade für Kinder empfehle ich gerne Scheibenbremsen. Es ist wesentlich weniger Handkraft erforderlich, die meisten lassen sich gut in der Griffweite auf Kinderhände anpassen und auch bei Nässe oder  Dreck erleben die Kinder keine bösen Überraschungen. Bremsbeläge wechseln fällt dabei sehr selten an, die wesentlich geringeren Gewichte der Kinder schonen hier im Vergleich zu den Erwachsenenmassen den Geldbeutel.


----------



## KIV (20. August 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Und wer kein Geldscheisser hat, bzw. nicht so viel ausgeben will, bei dem tut´s auch 1x9-fach
> man muss nicht jedem Trend hinterherhecheln.
> 
> dafür tut`s dann auch ein Rucksack, falls man es dann braucht.


Aber auf "vorne 1-fach" können wir uns doch einigen, oder..? 

9-fach geht auch, aber das gibts eher nicht "serienmäßig". (Daher habe ich das nicht erwähnt und würde es auch nicht als "zeitgemäß" bezeichnen...)
Und man muß bei der Übersetzung durchaus mehr Zugeständnisse machen, nach oben und unten. Je nach Geländeprofil/Einsatzzweck reicht das aber trotzdem - In Amsterdam, Berlin, Hamburg oder Münster tuts sicher auch "singlespeed". 
Am 24er hatte unser Junior auch 9fach, 34 zu 12-34 war verbaut und er hat sich meistens durchgebissen...

Fraglich wäre, ob der TE gewillt ist, das Rad umzubauen. Der Aufwand kann u.U. erheblich sein, bei 7-fach werden ja gerne mal Schraubkranz-Naben verbaut...


----------



## Kasi-Hasi (20. August 2018)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...meine Mädels waren oder sind noch auf 24er Kania-Bikes mit Scheibenbremse und RST first-air Gabel gefahren. Gerade für Kinder empfehle ich gerne Scheibenbremsen. Es ist wesentlich weniger Handkraft erforderlich, die meisten lassen sich gut in der Griffweite auf Kinderhände anpassen und auch bei Nässe oder  Dreck erleben die Kinder keine bösen Überraschungen. Bremsbeläge wechseln fällt dabei sehr selten an, die wesentlich geringeren Gewichte der Kinder schonen hier im Vergleich zu den Erwachsenenmassen den Geldbeutel.



Also von den Bremsen bin ich tatsächlich sehr überrascht, die Hebel sind super zum ankommen, extrem leichtgängig im vergleich zum Bowdenzug von ner Felgenbremse und sehr feinfühlig dosierbar. Dachte ja zuerst naja, da ist immer bisl Färbung mit drinne wenn einer von erzählt, war ja teuer und so aber nu will ich das auch an meinem Rad 




Silberrücken schrieb:


> Wer sein Kind liebt, baut oder kauft ihm ein Rad, das je nach Spendierfreude so leicht wie möglich ist.......  alles über 10 ist:



Tja.... neee. Mir ist ja klar dass ich mit der Meinung hier in der Minderheit bin aber da nen Fetisch draus zu machen um das Rad unter die magischen 10kg zu bekommen halt ich echt für übertrieben. 
Zumal dann oft nix an den Rädern dran ist - das mag ja für ne Tour durch den Wald ok sein aber im Alltag und gerade im Straßenverkehr braucht ein Fahrrad nunmal auch ein bischen Zubehör - allein ein vernünftiges Schloß bringt ja schon was auf die Waage. 

Mir ist klar dass man hier auch und überall auf Leichtbau setzen kann, aber unterm Strich reicht *mir* die Größenordnung "leichtes Fahrrad" - ich bin jetzt bei 12Kg mit dem Cube, die "billige Alternative" liegt bei 16Kg, das ist schon fett. Aber ob es am Ende nun 12Kg oder 11Kg sind, ja mei...


----------



## Kasi-Hasi (20. August 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Fraglich wäre, ob der TE gewillt ist, das Rad umzubauen. Der Aufwand kann u.U. erheblich sein, bei 7-fach werden ja gerne mal Schraubkranz-Naben verbaut...



Da sehe ich im Moment nichtmal die Not. Das wird vermutlich so laufen dass sie vorne auf 2 bleibt und nur hinten hoch und runter schaltet je nach Bedarf. Ich mein wir fahren durch die Stadt, bei meinem Rennrad schalte ich vorne auch nur seeeehr selten, selbst wenn ich den Hänger ziehe.


----------



## Linipupini (20. August 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Aber auf "vorne 1-fach" können wir uns doch einigen, oder..?


1x9-Fach ist doch 1-fach oder  
sonst hätte ich 2x9 oder 3x9-fach angegeben


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (20. August 2018)

Unser Kania 24(large) ist hier irgendwo auch als Foto zu finden.. mit Blechen und Gepäckträger..(inkl Ackulicht mit Anschaltautomatik)

Nabendynamo haben bei uns die Kanias ab 26 Zoll .. ich kann es verstehen !!

PS das Kania 24 geht wohl ab Nov. in den Verkauf ....


----------

